# AudioFrog GB60 Review



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

AudioFrog GB60 6 Inch Midwoofer Review


AudioFrog GB60 6 Inch Midwoofer Review




www.erinsaudiocorner.com


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

I was hoping you’d do the GB60 at some point as that is a great comparison for recent drivers you’ve tested. Any thoughts of a driver comparison table ala Data-Bass.com? Awesome work man, Will be donating again soon based on the tremendous information and hard work you’re doing, Thanks!


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

that response up to 2k off axis is killer. this really was designed for a car.


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the review Erin. Very interesting in your findings of linear excursion of 4.7mm one-way. I have been debating in my mind as to whether to use the GB60's or the AD800NEO's in my next build. Seems like they are similar.


----------



## JustinG2020 (May 5, 2020)

I've heard JCsAudio's car with his GB60s, and they sound like my Morel Supremo's. Top quality product and great price. Plus Andy is no doubt the best guy to deal with, he goes out of his way to help.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Gurpreet said:


> Thanks for the review Erin. Very interesting in your findings of linear excursion of 4.7mm one-way. I have been debating in my mind as to whether to use the GB60's or the AD800NEO's in my next build. Seems like they are similar.



the w800neo does not play nearly as high. a 3 way is a must with the AD. i would say it has more similarities to the dynaudio e650... well as far as performance, the build design is quite different..


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Am I interpreting these results right... that the GB60 is superior to the W800NEO as a dedicated midbass in a passband of 80-500hz? 106db vs 103db before cabin gain / car acoustics play their roles. Does this number tell the whole story? Or is there something to the myth of a larger driver giving you that chest thumping bass?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

I'm reading that graph as freq response with 2.83v of power applied, not max SPL. I was going by max SPL from 80hz - 5khz, that was summarized by Erin. It seemed like the limiting factor on max SPL for the W800NEO was compression st 80hz, so it seemed like a reasonable conclusion that the AF driver won out between the two.


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

Thanks again for another great review Erin! It's great to have this AF GB60 done with the same methodology, as it seems to be pretty much the reference driver for car audio at this point, all things considered, especially in the 6.5 category.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

zacjones99 said:


> I'm reading that graph as freq response with 2.83v of power applied, not max SPL. I was going by max SPL from 80hz - 5khz, that was summarized by Erin. It seemed like the limiting factor on max SPL for the W800NEO was compression st 80hz, so it seemed like a reasonable conclusion that the AF driver won out between the two.


Youre right, I'm looking at the graph with a set input measuring sensitivity. I will go back and look for that part about the max spl. Intresting, ive been considering getting a pair of the gb60's this data shows they should perform well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Update:

After some feedback, some thinking and a whole lot of re-testing, I have revised my tests to include better distortion measurements. I updated the Purifi results last night.

I have changed the following:
HD results displayed in dB scale (relative to fundamental)
IMD - new
Multitone (max SPL) bandwidth changed to represent a more realistic range and tightened thresholds 


Please view the provided link to see the updated test method and results.

- Erin


----------



## zacjones99 (May 11, 2009)

That's awesome Erin. Thanks so much for doing all this. Your reviews are really a great resource, and your extra efforts are making these great reviews even more helpful when it comes time to choose a driver for a certain application.


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

AF really is the dogs balls


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

NoTraction said:


> AF really is the dogs balls


Is this a positive dogs balls or negative dogs balls?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Dog's Balls are always positive.


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

NoTraction said:


> Dog's Balls are always positive.


I'll keep that in mind lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTraction (Aug 10, 2008)

Redliner99 said:


> I'll keep that in mind lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AF are the Mac Daddy - Daddy Mac - Dogs Balls - Dogs Bollocks - Real Deal - Shiznet


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

NoTraction said:


> AF are the Mac Daddy - Daddy Mac - Dogs Balls - Dogs Bollocks - Real Deal - Shiznet


I have heard a few of those and can agree with how my gb15/gb60/gb12s sound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

NoTraction said:


> AF really is the dogs balls


Why does a dog lick his balls?




Because he can!!!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

DaveG said:


> Why does a dog lick his balls?
> 
> 
> 
> Because he can!!!


You're right. Because he can. If I could do the same I may never leave my house . Ever hear that cliché?

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

zacjones99 said:


> Am I interpreting these results right... that the GB60 is superior to the W800NEO as a dedicated midbass in a passband of 80-500hz? 106db vs 103db before cabin gain / car acoustics play their roles. Does this number tell the whole story? Or is there something to the myth of a larger driver giving you that chest thumping bass?


Shhhhhhh... You have a few sets of W800Neo's to sell.

Seriously though. The W800Neo's are a damn fine midbass. Very shallow and will fit most cars. Very light for those who own race cars and want to keep weight down. The Frogs can play a little lower at higher volume. But, do you need this if you own something called a subwoofer?

Ge0


----------

